# Spain and marijuana



## josekoko (May 25, 2017)

I've read several articles on the legality of marijuana use in Spain. 

I started taking CBD (the non-thc form of marijuana) - not by smoking but by digesting. My life has been exponentially better. But I've wondered how I would make it in Spain. 

Has anyone else experienced living in Spain and using marijuana (and CAN it be used 'legitimately')?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

josekoko said:


> I've read several articles on the legality of marijuana use in Spain.
> 
> I started taking CBD (the non-thc form of marijuana) - not by smoking but by digesting. My life has been exponentially better. But I've wondered how I would make it in Spain.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced living in Spain and using marijuana (and CAN it be used 'legitimately')?


CBD is readily available & sold legally. We have several shops in my town which sell it & one which sells nothing else.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

My partner who doesn't drink alcohol is a regular but light weed smoker, one spliff a night, has no problem obtaining a regular supply from local sources. 
We know a few other oldies like ourselves who indulge occasionally.
There's always someone around who can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It is tolerated (in a legal sense, although not strictly legal) to grow a small number of plants at home to produce marijuana for personal consumption, although the plants must not be visiible from the street. 

Large scale production is definitely illegal and such set-ups are frequently raided.

https://sensiseeds.com/es/blog/nuev...des-legales-relativas-al-cultivo-de-cannabis/


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

As far as consumption is concerned, it is allowd in private but not in public places.

https://www.cannabis-spain.com/legal/


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah but he is talking about CBD which falls under an entirely different category and is perfectly legal following EU criteria is met.
CBD in Spain and the EU | Canna Law Blog™


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> Yeah but he is talking about CBD which falls under an entirely different category and is perfectly legal following EU criteria is met.
> CBD in Spain and the EU | Canna Law Blog™


His actual question was:-

Has anyone else experienced living in Spain and using marijuana (and CAN it be used 'legitimately')?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> His actual question was:-
> 
> Has anyone else experienced living in Spain and using marijuana (and CAN it be used 'legitimately')?


Yes he did ask about making CBD himself from marijuana

Presumably since CBD is totally legal, & marijuana is 'tolerated' he won't have any trouble getting hold of either the maijuana, nor the CBD oil itself.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

All well and good but I'm pretty sure when someone specifically points out they are taking CBD in a non smokeable form which is an entirely different product that is the information they are looking for and in that case citing information about anything else is little more than a informative curiosity.

CBD can be made entirely by using industrial hemp which is a completely different and legal form of the plant.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Yeah but he is talking about CBD which falls under an entirely different category and is perfectly legal following EU criteria is met.
> CBD in Spain and the EU | Canna Law Blog™


Interesting site - I see that Catalonia is on the way to legalising recreational use.

Catalonia Spain Legalizes Cannabis | Canna Law Blog™


----------



## josekoko (May 25, 2017)

Thank you everyone for answering. I think it will work. Now I need to find a home for my car...and I'm ready to leave Los Estados Unidos.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> As far as consumption is concerned, it is allowd in private but not in public places.
> 
> https://www.cannabis-spain.com/legal/


Somebody needs to tell our Policia Local about that! Walk along the main street in our nearest town on a Saturday night and the air is thick with cannabis smoke! The youngsters sit outside bars openly smoking their joints. A few years ago we visited Almeria city and we were amazed how open dope smoking was there.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> Somebody needs to tell our Policia Local about that! Walk along the main street in our nearest town on a Saturday night and the air is thick with cannabis smoke! The youngsters sit outside bars openly smoking their joints. A few years ago we visited Almeria city and we were amazed how open dope smoking was there.


Yes, it is widely tolerated where I live, too - which doesn't bother me at all, I definitely think it should be legalised. However, I didn't think it was wise to advise the OP that use in public is OK in all circumstances, because as things stand if the Policia Local were disposed to stop you for any reason (even if they just didn't like the look of you) and you were in possession, they would be within their rights to fine you.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

josekoko said:


> Thank you everyone for answering. I think it will work. Now I need to find a home for my car...and I'm ready to leave Los Estados Unidos.


https://www.smokersguide.com/events/388/spannabis_barcelona_2016.html#.WWxylrjSeuo


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

May I ask the OP to talk a bit about the ways in which CBD has made his life exponentially better? I, for example, have many problems with inflammation in various foot joints as well as in my elbow. I have a variety of drugs that work to a greater or lesser extent in easing the pain, but none that work in a preventative way. Would CBD be of any help in that regard?


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

ExpatWannabee said:


> May I ask the OP to talk a bit about the ways in which CBD has made his life exponentially better? I, for example, have many problems with inflammation in various foot joints as well as in my elbow. I have a variety of drugs that work to a greater or lesser extent in easing the pain, but none that work in a preventative way. Would CBD be of any help in that regard?


Lots of info here EWB about CBD oil and its uses and benefits:

CBD Hemp Oil Benefits - Buying and Info Guides

And in raw form and used as a herb:

Why You Should Be Eating Raw Weed


----------



## Stupidkitten (Jul 18, 2017)

Funnily enough, a cannabis café is opening just down the road from where I live. Now, if they're selling a spliff with your morning café con leche, or a weed cookie with your Americano, I have no idea.
I did hear though you had to be a member in order to have these... goodies.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stupidkitten said:


> Funnily enough, a cannabis café is opening just down the road from where I live. Now, if they're selling a spliff with your morning café con leche, or a weed cookie with your Americano, I have no idea.
> I did hear though you had to be a member in order to have these... goodies.


There are certainly clubs like that in Barcelona


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

They are everywhere and have been for a while.

Cannabis Clubs in Spain | Marijuana Games


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Somehow this post about Marijuna, Cannabis and all the alternative under the legal radar ways of how to get your fix
in Spain, call it CBD or whatever, doesn't sit comfortably with our intentions of steering Expats down the straight and
narrow of keeping us on the right side of the law.

The thing is that CBD and other mild forms of drug use, can lead to more serious forms of drug abuse, that has
wrought untold misery upon millions of adicts and no doubt leads to all sorts of serious crime to supply this drug
addiction.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm with William on this one. The blow sold in the UK is often very strong and is really messing up heads.

My wife and her team and teams like hers are left to deal with people who've gone into psychotic episodes from smoking the stuff.


----------



## Martabcn (Jul 18, 2017)

In spain, have maria at home is legal, but it is no legal sell it.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

ExpatWannabee said:


> May I ask the OP to talk a bit about the ways in which CBD has made his life exponentially better? I, for example, have many problems with inflammation in various foot joints as well as in my elbow. I have a variety of drugs that work to a greater or lesser extent in easing the pain, but none that work in a preventative way. Would CBD be of any help in that regard?


For starters, I would recommend you watch 'Run from the Cure' about Rick Simpson.
After a serious head injury in 1997, Rick Simpson sought relief from his medical condition through the use of medicinal cannabis oil. When Rick discovered that the cannabis oil (with its high concentration of T.H.C. and C.B.D) cured cancers and other illnesses, he tried to share it with as many people as he could free of charge - curing and controlling literally hundreds of people's illnesses... but when the story went public, the long arm of the law snatched the medicine - leaving potentially thousands of people without their cancer treatments - and leaving Rick with unconstitutional charges of possessing and trafficking marijuana!

It will give you an idea of the history and benefits of cannabis. Imagine if you could grow your own organic plants and cook up your own medicine for many ailments, rather than take potentially toxic drugs, not to mention the awful cut/poison/burn treatments for cancer. Imagine the horror from big pharma. 

CBD oil is not 'Rick Simpson oil', but also has many benefits.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Personally I think the Cannabis for medicinal purposes argument is wearing a bit thin. I certainly wouldn't use it at an
excuse for 'those who have no medical conditions - that merit the use of Cannabis' to introduce it to others 
as some form of elixir of health.

It reminds me of that Wiltshire Police raid on the Cold War, Regional seat of Government bunker at Chilmark, where
one of defendants excuses for converting it into a Cannabis farm, was that it would alleviate the suffering
of those that might survive a second Cold War with Trump and Putin in power !!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Madliz said:


> For starters, I would recommend you watch 'Run from the Cure' about Rick Simpson.
> After a serious head injury in 1997, Rick Simpson sought relief from his medical condition through the use of medicinal cannabis oil. *When Rick discovered that the cannabis oil (with its high concentration of T.H.C. and C.B.D) cured cancers and other illnesses, *he tried to share it with as many people as he could free of charge - curing and controlling literally hundreds of people's illnesses... but when the story went public, the long arm of the law snatched the medicine - leaving potentially thousands of people without their cancer treatments - and leaving Rick with unconstitutional charges of possessing and trafficking marijuana!
> 
> It will give you an idea of the history and benefits of cannabis. Imagine if you could grow your own organic plants and cook up your own medicine for many ailments, rather than take potentially toxic drugs, not to mention the awful cut/poison/burn treatments for cancer. Imagine the horror from big pharma.


I'm sure cannabis has excellent qualities as a painkiller, but a cure for cancer?  Come on!

People cooked up their own medicines from plants for centuries, many of them potentially toxic. We have no idea how many accidentally poisoned themselves, or even whether the treatments worked. It wasn't until these chemicals were tested and trialled in laboratories that safe and effective doses became established - coinciding with a massive increase in life expectancy. Big pharma has many faults but that doesn't mean we should go back to the dark ages!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, when some rob and cheat to feed their habit there is something not right. The odd spiff behind closed doors is fine but I find it strange that many who are part of the anti-smoking brigade,( the ones who screw their nose up and cough if anyone lights up a silk cut 50 yards away!) are quite happy for marijuana to be smoked openly in the street where young children may be playing. Still I suppose it's considered trendy if a spiff. I think the cure all claims are bull poo, although you can always find something to back up your claim. If it was true the drug companies would latch on to it, add a couple of secret ingredients and charge thousands of dollars.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> Somehow this post about Marijuna, Cannabis and all the alternative under the legal radar ways of how to get your fix
> in Spain, call it CBD or whatever, doesn't sit comfortably with our intentions of steering Expats down the straight and
> narrow of keeping us on the right side of the law.
> 
> ...


Consumption of alcohol can lead to alcoholism in a small proportion of users, often leading to job losses, family break/ups, homelessness, serious ill health and ultimately untimely deaths. But alcohol is legal.

Taking the sale of marijuana/cannabis out of the hands of criminals who also deal in hard drugs is the best way to help users avoid coming into contact with those people who will urge them to try the hard drugs and get them hooked in order to boost their profits.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

THC has been found to reduce tumor growth in common lung cancer by 50 percent and to significantly reduce the ability of the cancer to spread, say researchers at Harvard University, who tested the chemical in both lab and mouse studies. The researchers suggest that THC might be used in a targeted fashion to treat lung cancer.

In 2006, Donald Tashkin, M.D., of the University of California in Los Angeles, presented the results of his study,”Marijuana Use and Lung Cancer: Results of a Case-Control Study”.

Tashkin found that smoking marijuana does not appear to increase the risk of lung cancer or head-and-neck malignancies, even among heavy users. The more tobacco a person smoked, the greater their risk of developing lung cancer and other cancers of the head and neck. But people who smoked more marijuana were not at increased risk compared with people who smoked less and people who didn’t smoke at all.

The new findings “were against our expectations,” said Donald Tashkin of the University of California at Los Angeles, a pulmonologist who has studied marijuana for 30 years.

“We hypothesized that there would be a positive association between marijuana use and lung cancer, and that the association would be more positive with heavier use,” he said. “What we found instead was no association at all, and even a suggestion of some protective effect.”

https://patients4medicalmarijuana.wordpress.com/marijuana-info/marijuana-and-your-lungs-recent-studies/


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Lot of quacks around these days


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

bob_bob said:


> Lot of quacks around these days


Have a look at some of his (many) published papers. How do you define 'quack'? Is it just someone with whom you disagree?

Donald Tashkin | UCLA David Geffen School of Medicine - Academia.edu


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Madliz said:


> For starters, I would recommend you watch 'Run from the Cure' about Rick Simpson.
> After a serious head injury in 1997, Rick Simpson sought relief from his medical condition through the use of medicinal cannabis oil. When Rick discovered that the cannabis oil (with its high concentration of T.H.C. and C.B.D) cured cancers and other illnesses, he tried to share it with as many people as he could free of charge - curing and controlling literally hundreds of people's illnesses... but when the story went public, the long arm of the law snatched the medicine - leaving potentially thousands of people without their cancer treatments - and leaving Rick with unconstitutional charges of possessing and trafficking marijuana!
> 
> It will give you an idea of the history and benefits of cannabis. Imagine if you could grow your own organic plants and cook up your own medicine for many ailments, rather than take potentially toxic drugs, not to mention the awful cut/poison/burn treatments for cancer. Imagine the horror from big pharma.
> ...


I searched snake oil scams and this Rick Simpson came up on the first page twice! There was a guy on TV who claimed he was cured by cannabis oil but died a year later.
https://www.quora.com/Rick-Simpson-...e-a-scam-hoax-Whats-the-story-behind-all-that


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I've looked this afternoon, still looking for in depth, peer reviewed evidence. Lots of half assed papers around but nothing to truly prove the claims of this quackery (same as no real evidence for herbal 'medicine')


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Madliz said:


> THC has been found to reduce tumor growth in common lung cancer by 50 percent and to significantly reduce the ability of the cancer to spread, say researchers at Harvard University, who tested the chemical in both lab and mouse studies. The researchers suggest that THC might be used in a targeted fashion to treat lung cancer.
> 
> In 2006, Donald Tashkin, M.D., of the University of California in Los Angeles, presented the results of his study,”Marijuana Use and Lung Cancer: Results of a Case-Control Study”.
> 
> ...


That would be nice if it were the case.

Unfortunately a more recent systematic review of a wider range of trials comes to a different conclusion.



> The use of cannabis with or without tobacco smoking is associated with an increased risk for lung cancer.


Cannabis Smoking and Risk of Lung Cancer - A Systematic Review and Meta-Analysis | BOUTI | International Journal of Medicine and Surgery


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Madliz said:


> Have a look at some of his (many) published papers. How do you define 'quack'? Is it just someone with whom you disagree?
> 
> Donald Tashkin | UCLA David Geffen School of Medicine - Academia.edu


He's certainly not a quack. But his research didn't show that cannabis was a cure for cancer, just that smoking it did not increase the risk of lung cancer.

A quack is someone who makes health claims that are not backed up by valid scientific evidence.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Steve Jobs relied on 'natural' meds for his cancer, when he realised it was not working it was just too late for mainstream treatment to help.

When nursing I nursed several folk who like Jobs left it to late.

I detest quacks.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

bob_bob said:


> Steve Jobs relied on 'natural' meds for his cancer, when he realised it was not working it was just too late for mainstream treatment to help.
> 
> When nursing I nursed several folk who like Jobs left it to late.
> 
> I detest quacks.


Yes quite a few celebs have refused conventional treatment too, Steve McQueen too. Quacks can be dangerous.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

bob_bob said:


> Steve Jobs relied on 'natural' meds for his cancer, when he realised it was not working it was just too late for mainstream treatment to help.
> 
> When nursing I nursed several folk who like Jobs left it to late.
> 
> I detest quacks.


My husband relied on 'conventional' cuts, poisons and burns. When he realised it wasn't working it was just too late for 'natural' meds to help.

We met many in the chemo room who, like my husband, left it too late.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Isobella said:


> I searched snake oil scams and this Rick Simpson came up on the first page twice! There was a guy on TV who claimed he was cured by cannabis oil but died a year later.
> https://www.quora.com/Rick-Simpson-...e-a-scam-hoax-Whats-the-story-behind-all-that


Have you read the comments on that link? There are some with first-hand knowledge of people treated successfully with the oil. Also a link to Pubmed's 525 papers on cannabinoid apoptosis.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=cannabinoid+apoptosis

One mustn't forget that there are many powerful entities that will go to extreme lengths to stop this medicine, which could be grown in your own backyard. Spreading contrary stories, since their multi billion a year empires would be at risk, would not be unexpected. 

I'm not saying it's a cure-all, but neither are conventional medicines, with their many side effects and uncertain outcomes.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Madliz said:


> My husband relied on 'conventional' cuts, poisons and burns. When he realised it wasn't working it was just too late for 'natural' meds to help.
> 
> We met many in the chemo room who, like my husband, left it too late.


Sorry for your loss but sometimes some folk can't be saved...the natural meds would not have helped other than a possible placebo effect.

Lets say you have a toothache, what would you do, suck willow bark or take two refined willow bark tablets (Aspirin)? Your in hospital in absolute agony as I was a few years ago, do you take some hokum potion or morphine? I took the morphine.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Madliz said:


> My husband relied on 'conventional' cuts, poisons and burns. When he realised it wasn't working it was just too late for 'natural' meds to help.
> 
> We met many in the chemo room who, like my husband, left it too late.


On the other hand both my wife and I have had cancer recently and both had cut and burn (no poison - wasn't needed), and both are now fully clear.

So that means conventional treatment works - yes?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

IT appears that Torremolinos police were keen at a concert. 144 actos for consumption or selling. Although a lot could have been other types of drugs.

Detenidas 17 personas durante la celebración de Los Álamos Beach | Diario Sur


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Isobella said:


> IT appears that Torremolinos police were keen at a concert. 144 actos for consumption or selling. Although a lot could have been other types of drugs.
> 
> Detenidas 17 personas durante la celebración de Los Álamos Beach | Diario Sur


At the end of the day - no matter what those who reckon Cannabis or Marijuana is harmless, could be of medical
benefit ( to some ) and in other forms like CBD can be obtained legally in this country ( but not necessarily
the next !! )

Is it worth the risk of falling foul of the law and having a Criminal conviction on those Police databases, with all the repercussions that can mean !!!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

jimenato said:


> On the other hand both my wife and I have had cancer recently and both had cut and burn (no poison - wasn't needed), and both are now fully clear.
> 
> So that means conventional treatment works - yes?


I'm happy for you and your wife. I'm not saying conventional treatment doesn't work, but I do think people overestimate its efficacy. Radiation and chemotherapy are both carcinogenic and we are all different in our reactions to it.

As noted in this study, "The overall contribution of curative and adjuvant cytotoxic chemotherapy to 5-year survival in adults was estimated to be 2.3% in Australia and 2.1% in the USA."
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15630849

Nothing is black and white. That is my point. Dismissing 'alternative' treatments as quackery perhaps does us all a disservice. More studies are needed and the costs of these plus trials are astronomical, which puts the huge pharmaceutical companies at a great advantage in keeping their products as the only option for many, since marijuana, for example, is illegal in most of the western world and cannot even be tested.

Imagine if proper marijuana testing developed new 'wonder drugs' to treat cancer. Wouldn't we all wish it had been undertaken decades ago, since we all know someone whose life has been blighted or taken by this fearful disease?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> At the end of the day - no matter what those who reckon Cannabis or Marijuana is harmless, could be of medical
> benefit ( to some ) and in other forms like CBD can be obtained legally in this country ( but not necessarily
> the next !! )
> 
> Is it worth the risk of falling foul of the law and having a Criminal conviction on those Police databases, with all the repercussions that can mean !!!


I don't believe anyone has said it is harmless, only that it is no more harmful (or potentially harmful to some) that other substances which are legal, ie alcohol and tobacco.

Not falliing foul of the law can be achieved by not consuming it in public nor having it in your possession when in a public place.

The so called "war on drugs" both here and in the UK is failing, despite all the resources that are tied up in trying to enforce it. You say it may not be obtained legally in the next country - well, one of the countries next to Spain is Portugal and they decriminalised possession of even hard drugs some years ago, and it has not led to the complete downfall of society which appears to be what some people fear.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...dly-anyone-dies-from-overdosing-10301780.html

Some people (including me) just think it would be better to go down the route of allowing controlled access to cannabis/marijuana, and collecting the tax revenue from it (as 8 states of the USA have done so far, upping their tax take by hundreds of millions of dollars) and enabling the money and resources saved by not arresting/prosecuting people to be put to better use elsewhere.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

An interesting paper on the effects experienced by those US states which have legalised marijuana for recreational purposes.

https://www.cato.org/publications/policy-analysis/dose-reality-effect-state-marijuana-legalizations

"One area where legal marijuana has reaped unexpectedly large benefits is state tax revenue. Colorado, Washington, and Oregon all impose significant excise taxes on recreational marijuana, along with standard state sales taxes, other local taxes, and licensing fees. As seen in Figure 25, Colorado collects well over $10 million per month from recreational marijuana alone.91 In 2015 the state generated a total of $135 million in recreational marijuana revenue, $35 million of which was earmarked for school construction projects. These figures are above some pre-legalization forecasts, although revenue growth was disappointingly sluggish during the first few months of sales.92 A similar story has unfolded in Washington, as illustrated in Figure 26, where recreational marijuana generated approximately $70 million in tax revenue in the first year of sales93—double the original revenue forecast.94 Oregon only began taxing recreational marijuana in January 2016, so data are still preliminary; however, state officials report revenues of $14.9 million so far, well above the initial estimate of $2.0 million to $3.0 million for the entire calendar year95 The tax revenues in these states may decline."


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Madliz said:


> THC has been found to reduce tumor growth in common lung cancer by 50 percent and to significantly reduce the ability of the cancer to spread, say researchers at Harvard University, who tested the chemical in both lab and mouse studies. The researchers suggest that THC might be used in a targeted fashion to treat lung cancer.
> 
> In 2006, Donald Tashkin, M.D., of the University of California in Los Angeles, presented the results of his study,”Marijuana Use and Lung Cancer: Results of a Case-Control Study”.
> 
> ...


So marijuana use doesn't increase the risk of lung cancer - but that goes no way towards demonstrating that it can cure it.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I don't believe anyone has said it is harmless, only that it is no more harmful (or potentially harmful to some) that other substances which are legal, ie alcohol and tobacco.
> 
> *Not falliing foul of the law can be achieved by not consuming it in public nor having it in your possession when in a public place.*
> 
> ...



I beg to differ on that highlighted point - no doubt many viewers of _Police, Camera, Action_ will have noticed the 
number of times that the Cops have forced entry into those homes where Detectives have reason to believe that
illegal drugs are being consumed in private.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> I beg to differ on that highlighted point - no doubt many viewers of _Police, Camera, Action_ will have noticed the
> number of times that the Cops have forced entry into those homes where Detectives have reason to believe that
> illegal drugs are being consumed in private.


I meant in Spain - consumption or possession of marijuana for personal use in one's own home is not illegal in Spain. Police can only carry out raids (and they do) if they have grounds to suspect it is being grown on a larger scale for trafficking purposes.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

jimenato said:


> *So marijuana use doesn't increase the risk of lung cancer* - but that goes no way towards demonstrating that it can cure it.


The tobacco you smoke it with does.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

bob_bob said:


> The tobacco you smoke it with does.


But it isn't necessary to smoke it with tobacco. Such things as a vaporizer can be used, or a herbal tobacco substitute, or it can be eaten, etc.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

bob_bob said:


> The tobacco you smoke it with does.


And that's legal which demonstrates how ridiculous the whole thing is.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> The tobacco you smoke it with does.


Yes - agreed - if that's what you do.


----------

